# Hey guys :)



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow, can'y believe m actually posting on here.. well iv been after a TT for years, and its finally hopefully coming to the time where i can get one 

Best introduce mysef now eh, well Im Nikki, im 22, and im from Lancashire 

I have found a mk1 TT I like near by but as the insurance groups are quite high im struggling to find it cheap enough to buy  but im working on it  any advise you guys can offer?

Going for a browse now nice to meet u all  x


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

hi nikki

im 22 had my TT when i was 21 and found bell direct the cheapest when i 1st had the car but now im with admiral

give them a go

btw welcome


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey ooo i like urs in white very nice. yeh il try both them thanks, can i askk how much u pay? /xx


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  if you get your car in time you will have to come to Southport on the 30th and meet a few of us...


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome along, whereabouts in lancs are you?


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopefully if i can fnd insurance cheap enough, just seen the thread would be fun...

Hi Earni.. u already no me from N-M


----------



## steve1988 (Jan 3, 2010)

im 21 and currently insure my new mk2 TT with admiral, tried a few different places but most would not give me the time of day or gave me silly high prices, ended up only paying £200 more than i was with my VW with admiral in end


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

arr i seeeee, nice one


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Nikki , welcome to the tt forum


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Nikki.x said:


> Hey ooo i like urs in white very nice. yeh il try both them thanks, can i askk how much u pay? /xx


thanks! mine costs me 672 fully comp in my name


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along to the Forum!

I found Privilege and Admiral to be cheap for both my TTs.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums Nikki

good luck finding a TT, I hope its perfect for you when you do get it 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum...shop shop shop around as much as you can until you drop...for insurance.... you know what I mean.. keep trying... the supermarket comparison sites, to tesco online to others people refer you to. When I lived in the UK, I paid the LEAST ever in my life...my porsche was only 425 Comprehensive! I was much older btw than you and still am much much older now at 35 so no comparison.... Good luck and enjoy the forum ...


----------

